
Dunning–Kruger effect  - dwynings
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect
======
tokenadult
Previously submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1063287>

~~~
barnaby
I am amazed that HN doesn't prevent you from submitting old news. Is it not
possible to check for pre-existing URL's in LISP?

~~~
cpach
The previously submitted URL was not canonical though, since it had a hyphen
instead of an en dash.

~~~
tokenadult
Interesting. I always select-and-copy the (canonical) URL from my browser
address bar when I paste into the HN submission form. I wouldn't dream of
using hand typing to copy a URL.

~~~
cpach
But the version with the hyphen _was_ canonical until 2009-08-13⋆, so it's not
very surprising to see it floating around still.

⋆
[http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dunning%E2%80%93Kr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect&diff=prev&oldid=307667359)

